# IT's ABOUT TIME!!! GOT THE CALL!



## tannerthehammer (22 Apr 2005)

Finally I got the call to get sworn in for the reserves (ARTY) with the 56th Field (Lincoln & Welland Regiment)

After all the calls, hunting down my application during the various stages and the very helpful people at the recruiting centre putting up with me I got the call!

Here is what happened, when it happened:

Jan. 18th 2005 CFAT
Jan. 25th 2005 Interview
Jan. 27th 2005 Fit Test/Medical
Mar. 6th  2005 Application finished and sent from Hamiliton recruiting centre back to my armoury
Apr. 21st 2005 Got the Call to get sworn in at Brantford armoury

I spoke to everyone about trying to get my application sped up I even met the head recruiter in the grocery store and he said he would look into my file personally...I must have called the recruiting centre at least 5 times during this process....So whatever I did must have worked cuz I'm in!

All in all it took about 4 months from start to finish to get in which isn't bad I guess but it seemed like an eternity


----------



## Pieman (22 Apr 2005)

Congrats, consider yourself lucky. You got in very fast!


----------



## armyrules (23 Apr 2005)

Nice job have fun


----------



## Mike_NavRes (24 Apr 2005)

Hopefully all of us waiting to get in won't be too far behind ya!! Good job bro!


----------



## infamous_p (24 Apr 2005)

i wish you all the best.


----------



## Trinity (25 Apr 2005)

Now... just don't thunder in and we'll all be happy....


----------



## NiTz (25 Apr 2005)

I wish you the best of luck!

As I see it went really fast for you.. you've been very lucky! Congratulations!

Good luck!


----------



## B.McTeer (25 Apr 2005)

Congratulations, man very well done. and boy you did get in fast. my file just left the CFRC in Victoria to my reserve units armoury no less then 6 blocks away down the street lol should be intersting to see how long until I'm sworn in lol

again Congratulations
B.McTeer


----------



## NavComm (9 May 2005)

Congratulations! That is fast. I started December 2 with my CFAT, I failed the PT twice (that's probably my big delay). But now all my paperwork went to Borden on May 9, so we'll see how long it takes.

Good luck!


----------



## kincanucks (9 May 2005)

_I failed the PT twice (that's probably my big delay)._

Are you stating the obvious or guessing?


----------



## NavComm (10 May 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _I failed the PT twice (that's probably my big delay)._
> 
> Are you stating the obvious or guessing?



I guess I'm stating the obvious. And now I regret having posted at all


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (10 May 2005)

Congrats tannerthehamme!



			
				NavComm said:
			
		

> I guess I'm stating the obvious. And now I regret having posted at all


 LOL - to late to click the edit button now  >


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (17 May 2005)

Just got the call today... actually I had to call them but irregardless, I will be attending the Aug.16 BMQ. I'm just happy I *finally* have a date set, no more waiting around. Anyways I'm looking forward to it. 

EDIT Oh ya and thank you knicanucks for taking the time to answer all our stupid questions. And thank you Mr. Bobbit for having this site.


----------



## RossF (17 May 2005)

[rant]Aaargh! Been 4 weeks into the waiting game.. I'm hoping to get "the call" soon.[/rant]

Congradulations by the way.


----------



## tree hugger (17 May 2005)

It's actually Mike Bobbits site. Mr. D is one of several directing staff.


----------



## NiTz (17 May 2005)

Congratulations !! We'll not be on the same BMQ (I'm french) but still we're in the same trade so there are many chances that we'll meet soon enough!


Cheers and congrats again!


----------



## Skinny (17 May 2005)

Congratulations !! i'll see you there!


----------



## Spctr (3 Jun 2005)

Here's my story:

I first applied in February of 2003, and recieved my rejection letter in November 2003.  I was rejected due to medical reasons (past depression).  At the end of January 2005 I re-applied, having got the necessary doctors notes and letter, etc.  

After going through the entire interview, document signing and medical check-up tests again, I was finally merit listed on Apr. 20 or there abouts.  On May 31st I recieved my offer, for ATIS Tech.

I can't believe that it only took 4 months from application to job offer, last time it took 6 months just for the medical!

Anyways, I have swearing in on July 21, at the Vancouver Recruiting Center, and will be starting boot camp in St. Jean on August 9.

I know I will be seeing some of you guys there, looking forward to it.


----------



## Gouki (3 Jun 2005)

Awesome

That's pretty good news to get, especially after applying so long ago and being rejected, and then trying for it once again.. one hell of a long wait, but it's appeared to have paid off

Looks like you got nothing to be depressed about now in the face of this, huh?


----------



## Jordan411 (4 Jun 2005)

So many people on these boards getting their call. I was selected on the May 9 board and I feel like I have my hand on the phone just waiting for it


----------



## Gouki (4 Jun 2005)

Soon enough we'll be getting our calls and be able to make topics saying the same.. soon enough


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (5 Jun 2005)

Thats good news spctr, Im going for the aug 30 BMq

Why would they reject you for depression if it was in the past?


----------



## Spctr (6 Jun 2005)

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Thats good news spctr, Im going for the aug 30 BMq
> 
> Why would they reject you for depression if it was in the past?



I had the depression a couple years before I first applied, but my doctor at the time in all his wisdom prescribed
continuous medication for me, "just in case" since there were no significant side affects for the pills.  Basically the 
same idea as an apple a day keeps the doctor away, well two pills per day ensures I would never have depression
again.  Of course, I stopped taking the medication as soon as I applied, but insufficient time had passed with no 
medication for me to be approved.  As a side note for those who have had or have depression, I found that as soon
as I started a physical training program (running in morning, joining Karate, etc.) the affects of depression completely
disappeared and I felt great.  I wish my doctor had prescribed excersise rather than pills, it works a lot better!  Needless
to say, I now have a new doctor.      

I hope some of the people who have asked about depression on these forums before hear my story, it will give them
hope!


----------



## 9nr Domestic (6 Jun 2005)

Spctr said:
			
		

> I had the depression a couple years before I first applied, but my doctor at the time in all his wisdom prescribed
> continuous medication for me, "just in case" since there were no significant side affects for the pills.   Basically the
> same idea as an apple a day keeps the doctor away, well two pills per day ensures I would never have depression
> again.   Of course, I stopped taking the medication as soon as I applied, but insufficient time had passed with no
> ...



I know it has given me hope. I will be med free and so far symptom free in November, so that is when my application is going in. 

I agree with you in regards to the exercise. I also tend to think that anti-depressant are over prescribed but I guess I will save that for another time and/or place.


----------



## Gouki (9 Jun 2005)

Spctr that's awesome. Too many doctors in the pill popping society of ours hand out medication like it's halloween candy, it's great you found a viable solution that's healthy instead of just downing meds


----------



## Sivad (21 Jun 2005)

I got the call today, (Tuesday June 21, 2005) well i called them.  But unfortunately i will not be going to BMQ this summer, its full, so now what, i sit and wait tell September for my unit to open again.  I have decided to take the fall/winter training for BMQ (the weekender) then come summer i can take other courses.  I have read lots about what you guys have said about the weekend course (not good things) I just believe i rather do something than nothing.  i will have my chance at the "whole experience" once i take SQ or other courses I'm sure!  The only thing is i hope that the weekend BMQ isn't too far away!  As I have to travel 2 hours one way just to get to my units base in Kamloops!

But I'm IN and thats what counts.  my Warrant Marshal said that I could come down when ever to do my swearing in.


----------



## boehm (21 Jun 2005)

Congratulations! Although it's too bad you won't be going to BMQ this summer. It sucks, I know because I am in the same boat as you! :'( But, I do agree with you on the weekend BMQ thing, I to would rather do something as opposed to nothing or close to nothing.

Anyways, congrats again and Good Luck!


----------



## NavComm (21 Jun 2005)

congratulations! I got the 'official' call today and I'm getting sworn in tomorrow and most likely leaving this weekend for the June 28 bmq in Borden. That is to be confirmed tomorrow.

It's too bad that you missed the summer bmq, but like you say, at least your in! Way to go!


----------



## SoF (13 Sep 2005)

Finally after 4 1/2 months I get the call to be sworn in. Damn does it feel great or what. See ya all in Borden in the summer.


----------



## Fry (13 Sep 2005)

You should be going earlier than the summer, if you're getting sworn in soon!


----------



## SoF (13 Sep 2005)

Well I can't go in January cuz it cuts into my school exams ( I'll have to ask if I can write them a few days earlier ) but if BMQ runs in April I'll try to get into that. If I do BMQ in April is it possible to do the Sea Environmental Course in Summer?


----------



## Fry (13 Sep 2005)

You get a choice? I didn't think you got a choice on when you go to BMQ, I thought  they just put you on one


----------



## P-Free (13 Sep 2005)

Reserves, man...Reserves...

P....


----------



## Fry (13 Sep 2005)

DAMMIT!! ARGH! LOL.


----------

